# Need Help with how to rig 6ft tall Fairtex Banana Muay Thai bag



## samarmenfilms (May 7, 2012)

Ok so I have a 2 bedroom 2 bath condo that I just purchased last year.  I want to get a fairtex 6ft banana bag

http://www.fairtex.com/Fairtex-6ft-Muaythai-Banana-Bag-Filled-p/hb6-f.htm

I am trying to avoid hanging it from a wall or the ceiling since it will be going in my bedroom and don't want to create extra noise for the people who live above me.  I am thinking about a free stand but I want something sturdy that will not shake when I kick or punch the bag hard.  I have hard wood floors and would like to make sure they are protected.  I have only found one stand that can even hold the bag.  

http://outslayer.com/0utslayermuaythaibagstand75fttall300lbscapasity-p-780.html

I'd like to know if anyone knows of any stands that would hold a thai bag and that are sturdy and do not topple over.  Thanks for any help that you can offer.


----------



## Zero (Jul 18, 2012)

So did you ever go with that Outslayer heavy duty stand?  Have moved place and have a separate garage but the supports and joists for the roof would need reinforcing to take my heavy bag, so I either go that way or get a bag stand for now, I have never used a bag stand before...the price tag is a bit of an eyesore and I guess I could get this made up myself if I had the time, so just checking if you had any luck or any feedback?


----------

